# Shirts for Hot Weather Brand names!



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I have a few shirts that breathe well.

Looking for some other brands guys use during the Hot 3d shoots.

Hard to find the armor shirts in 4X.:thumbs_do

DB


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

try these out DB
http://www.toxofil.com/


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

DB, head over to the Bass Pro in BA and they have polo shirts like you normally wear, but in excellant quality. Very breathable too  They are the RedHead brand.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Shirts for Hot Weather Brand names!*

Dan, I swear, there ain't no hot weather shirts. Hot is just that, hot. Going with ASA conduct, I thought about collared shirt made of fish net. Might not look good...??? Well, maybe on the girls. I soaked 6 during 2 days at Metro this year. I soaked one while awaiting my 11:00 line the first day, switched right before trudging the mile to my range. Finished my range and put on another. Soaked that while passing the time and enjoying the sights. Day two, 8:00 line, soaked one, put on another after shooting, soaked that up through the presentations and put on another to head home.

I'd like a shirt that didn't bunch or tighten when drawing. I pulled up my wet sleeve a lot with one shirt to get the pressure off my shoulder.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

If you have an Academy Sports anywhere near, they have a store line, BCG or something like that. They have loose and compression shirts, shorts, etc. in the moisture wicking fabrics for good prices compared to the big names. They also sell the lightweight nylon "fishing gear" type pants and shirts similar to Columbia under the "Magellan" brand at good prices. I've seen big sizes, but not sure if they make it up to 4X or not. If they make 'em, they could probably order them in for you. They seem to be a fairly customer service oriented company, at least at the ones I have visted here in Georgia.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I really like my golf shirts!!! Almost see through and light weight. You can get them about anywhere and WalMart for about $12 in different colors and have collar. 

Besides that I also like my Performance polo from Athens and also use my UA shirt on super warm days!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*George*



bcbow1971 said:


> I really like my golf shirts!!! Almost see through and light weight. You can get them about anywhere and WalMart for about $12 in different colors and have collar.
> 
> Besides that I also like my Performance polo from Athens and also use my UA shirt on super warm days!!!


I do have one of the George Golf shirts and it diffiantly is comfortable and affordable and does well in white for HOt days. Think Ill do a searcher for them. Thanks DB


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Old navy came out with some athletic polo shirts, i wear one playing golf and its alot like under armour. Not sure how big of sizes they go, but its worth taking a look at. might consider the nike dryfit line too


----------



## dcso3009 (Aug 6, 2006)

I have several different ones I have got at Gander Mtn. They have some real nice TEC-UV polos and also some Guide Wear that the slightest wind will blow through. 

I find most of them off season in December and get them at a great price.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Anything in the light weight, moisture wicking fabric is going to be coolest. Go anywhere they sell golf shirts, and you will find them. I have a half dozen of them by Nike.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dan, I would check the saltwater fishing section at Bass Pro or Cabelas. They have some shirts for hot weather and sun protection. I got a cool vest that I wore when we rode the bikes across the desert. Has a gel inside and you soak it in cool water. As it evoparates it cools you down. Might need to find it for W Monroe.:smile: I personally didn't have any problem with the heat. But i talked to several that did. Dan R. had a bad spell and 1 of the guys that went with us also had some problems. Can't blame the heat on my shooting
Charlie


----------



## soonerman001 (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought some golf shirts from target under 20 bucks polo style they breath very well


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Shirts for hot shoots*

Hold them up and see if you can see through them for ventilation, but be careful. You can sun burn through shirts with big ventilation holes in them. Just a thought that might help.

I like the Walmart golf shirt idea. I'm going to check it out. 

Thanks r302


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

We've used them all as Pop Warner coaches. The UA are by far the coolest IMO. Might be hard to find in the Big sizes.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*George*

Went and found some George Brand white golf like shirts at Wal Mart.

Cheap and very cool. I hate buying white but it so much cooler.

Actually been wearing them all around the house as well and yard.

$14.00 you cant beat that.

Thanks for all the tips.
DB


----------

